# Colored wood dye



## SlickSqueegie (Jul 11, 2012)

Im looking for colored wood stains preferably alcohol based... I know nothing about stains.. I know they sometimes come in powder form and you mix it with alcohol or water or whatever... can anyone point me in the right direction on information on this?
The stain is for smoking pipes. and I am looking for very loud colors neon even...
I also know about stabilized woods but they wont work..


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if you're looking for stain or dye... I generally use dye when adding color as it allows the wood grain to show through better. Transtint is a popular brand of dye that can be mixed to desired strength and is available at Woodcraft. Craft Supplies USA also sells alcohol based dyes that are premixed. There's a lot of interest in the colorfastness of dye which can vary considerably from type to type... The intricacies of that discussion are beyond me, but perhaps other here will teach us a thing or two.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 11, 2012)

Slick, I am here for all your pipe making questions 
The most popular choice for pipe making is alcohol based leather stains from Tandy Leather.
If you dont have a Tandy Leather near you, you can order from their website or catalog.
I cant help much with the neon part though..... I stick with standard colors. Light brown, British Tan etc. You will get bright results with their red and yello though, I use it as a contrast to brighten up some darker stains. 

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/20120630_1418121.jpg


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jul 11, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Slick, I am here for all your pipe making questions
> The most popular choice for pipe making is alcohol based leather stains from Tandy Leather.
> If you dont have a Tandy Leather near you, you can order from their website or catalog.
> I cant help much with the neon part though..... I stick with standard colors. Light brown, British Tan etc. You will get bright results with their red and yello though, I use it as a contrast to brighten up some darker stains.



Thanks for the help here... And Gorgeous pipe, thanks for sharing...
Maybe Its a dye I'm looking for. Based on what DKMD said, I am looking for more grain exposure with brighter colors...
I spent a lot of time looking into the safe and not so safe wood types to use. This is a finished one and after showing it to some of my Smoking store customers (day job is window cleaning) they want to carry them on their shelves. 
[attachment=7693]


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 11, 2012)

You can hardly go wrong with fruit woods. Cherry especially has been used for a long time. Pear is pretty popular in Europe. Lots of other stuff can be used, the problem is how well it takes heat over time. Hickory was pretty popular back in the day too.
Nothing beats briar though in the long run.
Good luck with the smoke shop.


----------



## taylor23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wood dye should be of such color as it looks natural.
The use of black color increase the value of wood.
But most used dye color is brown to match furniture.


----------

